# Divorcing to make him happy =(



## MommiLisha (Jan 10, 2012)

I stubble on this site because i just really need someone to talk to and I don't want to bother my friend's. More or less that they all tell me the same crap of 'I told you so's" or "He's a jerk." I fully understand why they say those thing's. But for me I'm still madly in love with him. I don't want this divorce but he is basically put me in a situation of where if I don't divorce him and take custody of our daughter he will keep her away from me. Ive been trying and trying to get back with him because our small family is a growing one and I'm currently pregnant with our second child. I just wish i could still be with him. I miss him everyday I love this man even though he has done so much to me. I don't think ill ever stop loving him, but he has mad it plain and simple that he doesn't love me and never will. He has done nothing but drag me along and make me believe we were getting back together but then I found out the hard way that he was lying to me and was sleeping around. He did in the past but i wanted to believe that he wasn't sleeping with another in our marital bed. A bed we shared for 2 years and created our now son that i bare. It hurts to be lied to and dragged along thinking i would get him back to just be thrown away and unloved to a man i gave everything to. I still try to bend over backwards and do what ever i can to make him happy. I know he is unhealthy for me but i love him so much.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jan 1, 2012)

Hello, I am so sorry for the trauma you are going through but hear me on this:

This guy doesn't love you

I am sorry to tell you that but this person you are so emotionally attached to doesn't respect or care for you and that has NOTHING to do with you and everything to do with him. He has the issues, not you.

I would recommend this link

180 Rules

Start to work on those points to help yourself gain some emotional strength and healing. You cannot change what is, only what will be. So the thing you MUST concentrate on now is YOU because you cannot make a person change or love you. I know how you feel and I appreciate that but you have to just allow those feeling to wash over you and start to concentrate on healing your self.

I also recommend you read this very carefully and thoughtfully

Just let them go

You do not deserve this, have some respect for yourself and know that you are worth more than how you are being treated. Let him go and heal yourself. You will cry, fall down, b**ch, complain, get angry and all the other things but eventually you will arrive back here:

Let him go and work on yourself

Those are the only 2 things you can actually do in this situation


----------



## Dellia (Jan 6, 2012)

Pathfinder said:


> Hello, I am so sorry for the trauma you are going through but hear me on this:
> 
> This guy doesn't love you
> 
> ...


I'm afraid Pathfinder is right. You will NEVER be able to trust him or live a life of peace with him. I am terribly sorry for your pain and suffering but you must look forward! You can't change him and even if he did change, you won't ever trust him and that kind of marriage and life is pure hell and will destroy you. You need to move forward and there are many people who can tell you that there IS a light at the end of the tunnel. You WILL be stronger and there IS happiness waiting for you. Let go of what causes you so much pain and turmoil. <3


----------

